# these crazy fish of mine



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

two species acting differently. got come questions out of curiosity.

i have an air curtain ste up against the right wall of my 20 gal. my tiger barbs will face down, and swim rapidly against the current. whats up with that? r they playing? i know they sleep inverted but they can do this all day long only coming out for short periods to chase each other or feed.

also my bushfish keeps swimming on the same side of the tank chasing his reflection. he does this on no other tank walls. is he lonely? should i get a buddy? should his buddy be a bushfish too? or maybe a gourami of the same size? would a gourami work since the bushfish is a predatory carnivore and the gourami is omnivorus? my powder blue dwarf gourami acted the same way then i got a neon dwarf and he mellowed out. i am thinking that i need to do this one way or the other, but i am leaning towards another bushfish.*c/p*


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Your air curtain is disturbing the fish....you don't need anything that makes air bubbles in the tanks because they will stress small fish like your tiger barbs....they don't have big fins...just think how hard it Is for them to swim straight with so much current....and your bush fish is swimming like that because there's something wrong with your water... Maybe the water ph isn't right for the him.. My fish do that when ph is wrong and I gotta bust a mission to adjust it


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i thought so too, but it only does that when the tank lights are on. he acts normally inquisitive and ninja like. i will turn down the airflow to slow the current down and see how they react. thanks.


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

ElChef194 said:


> i thought so too, but it only does that when the tank lights are on. he acts normally inquisitive and ninja like. i will turn down the airflow to slow the current down and see how they react. thanks.


Well the thing is....what kind of filter do u have? Hob? Canister? Sump? Your filter can provide enough oxygen for your tank if its strong enough...and you can get rid of that noisy air bubbler


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Tiger barb may just be swimming in the strongest current in the tank to just... swim. Some of my fish jump directly infront of the outflow of my powerhead to swim. When they are done, they go back to a quiet part of the tank.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Tiger barb may just be swimming in the strongest current in the tank to just... swim. Some of my fish jump directly infront of the outflow of my powerhead to swim. When they are done, they go back to a quiet part of the tank.


seems legit.

@skeeter...i'm rockin the filter that came with the tank. aqueon quietflow20.


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

That filter is strong enough to provide oxygen but air curtains do look pretty cool so I would keep it lol. Well as long as the fish isn't floating around then I guess the current isn't too strong


----------



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't have a bubbler, but some of my fish enjoy swimming against the current of my filter. One of my dojo loaches enjoys it so much that he will on occasion, find himself stuck in there. My betta even sometimes swims in place right in front of the filter too. I have never seen a betta that enjoys water current as much as him.


----------

